# Good Sam Roadside assistance not so good!



## bandalop (Nov 6, 2013)

Lost my serpentine belt coming back from a RV trip.  Called Good Sam roadside assistance.  I have been a member for years and never needed the service till now.  I was 2 miles out of a town that I expected would have service available.  Forty miles from a very large town where I know RV service would be available.  Good Sam sent service from a town 80 miles away!  Unreasonable!  Not only did I have to wait 2.5 hours for service but having to pay from the time the mechanic left his shop until he returned, added greatly to the bill!  Good Sam is good for Good Sam, not their customer!  I'm going back to AAA.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 6, 2013)

Hear lots of stories about Good Sam. Most not good like yours. We have been Good Sam members for a number of years now. About a month ago we broke down on I10 and called roadside assistance. Went through the same thing you did. The operator wanted to send us to a (approved) service station miles away. Told them no, that I knew of a jeep dealership a lot closer to where we were. Operator said that was what his book was showing and we had to go there. After explaining the logic of that to him (in a polite way lol) he checked with a supervisor and we got towed to the jeep dealership. The wrecker was there in 45 mins. and the operator called to check on us. Worked for us but do think their system is flawed!


----------



## LEN (Nov 6, 2013)

I think that what you experienced is the same many are. You must be proactive in your request and ask questions. Be prepared to say NO and ask for a super visor. I have used them a couple times and once got the service on a holiday and asked for a refund and got it. These are desk jockies and only a book to go by and I would say most have no idea what where and why you are about. Old saying garbage in(explain your needs) garbage out(difference between what you need and what you get). As to AAA good for cars and light trucks but not for RV's, they have NO clue as to what an RV needs at least Good Sam does, kinda. And why in your case did you even go through good sam? you were going to get stuck for the bill anyway. I have just called and had a guy there in minutes and saved a lot of grief, if you didn't know what the problem was before the mechanic got there disregard the last bit.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 6, 2013)

well we broke down last year 40 miles outside of Flagstaff AZ. We called GS road assistance and with in a few minute a tow truck showed up and took us to Flagstaff RV and repair. There was no charge for the service, now we did have a problem when we call to report the break down. The office was closed down for the weekend. So we found us a motel and that where we was until the RV was repaired. Monday on the phone with GS on the repair cost, they denied it at first but I argue that since they was closed when we tried to report it break down, there was no way to I should be penalized, they did agree to pay, I paid out of pocket because we wanted to get home.  But yes I did get it. It was just a hassle, so I say stay focus and don't give up.    yes I still have it with them and extended warranty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

well i have AAA and never had to use them ,, i will fix my own stuff ,, but that is not the point ,, I have many customers of mine complain about GS ,, about the same thing ,, u should not have to argue or anything about what u need ,, they should do it right the first time ,, well they do not ,, what i have been told and seen ,, AAA has been good to me ,, they ask where u want it towed and such ,, i have used them many times on my regular cars ,, not the rv ,, but "if" i had to use them for the rv ,, i would ,, but by the time they got there i would prolly have the prob fixed ,, but i am not saying that all can do that ,, (i can) and i see that if i need them ,, then i will use them (AAA) that is ,, but they wil take me where i tell them ,, and they have too ,, no questions asked


----------



## bandalop (Nov 8, 2013)

Please see my new post concerning Good Sam Roadside Assistance


----------

